# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  نصائح لرفع روحك ... المعنوية

## هويدا

اليك هذه النصائح التي تساعد في الحفاظ جيدا على روحك المعنوية حتى تحرز التفوق وكل ما تطمح اليه..
1 - لا تقلل من قيمة ذاتك في نظر نفسك بمقارنة نفسك بالآخرين ,

...

ذلك لأن البشر مختلفون ولكل شخص ما يميزه .

2 - لا ترتب أهدافك وفقا لما يعتبره الآخرون مهما . تعرف فقط على ما هو الأفضل لك.

3 - لا تسلم بالأشياء الأقرب إلى قلبك بل حكم عقلك في كل اختيار، وأحبب ما تحب أبغض ما تبغض

4- لا تضيع الحياة من بين أصابعك بالعيش مع خيالات في الماضي أو للمستقبل . بل
استمتع بكل لحظة تعيشها كما هي .

5 - لا تستسلم ولا تتوقف عن المحاولة والعطاء مهما تراكمت عليك الأعباء والواجبات،
فليس هناك يأس أو توقف طالما أنك تحاول.

6 -لا تخشى الاعتراف بأنك أقل من ممتاز. فقط حاول الوصول للامتياز، تعلم المغامرة والمجازفة والانطلاق بالمجازفة، أننا نتعلم أن نكون شجعان بأن نتيح لأنفسنا فرصة التجريب والمغامرة.

7- لا تسلم بكون الحب والصدق والشفافية عملات مستحيلة للإيجاد، فأسرع طريقة لتلقي الحب هي إعطاء الحب وأسرع طريقة لفقد الحب البخل به وأفضل طريقة للاحتفاظ بالحب هي إعطاءه جناحان يطير بهما.

8- لا تستبعد تحقيق أحلامك، فالإنسان بدون الأحلام يكون بدون الأمل وبدون الأمل سيكون بدون هدف

----------

